# GTechniq Crystal Serum Sealant



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

Ben looking in there website and can't see a price, are the public Abel to buy this?


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

99% sure its Pro only


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

M4D YN said:


> 99% sure its Pro only


Oh, seen a lot of detailing companies offering this. What's can is non "pro" get hold of that's just as good?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

If you **** up applying then it needs wet sanding out so you gotta be approved 

Though I have seen a few Cowboys with their hands on it somehow


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

How do you get "approved" it's a product it would love to have on my cars.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I believe that gtech have to know that you're a registered detailer and have to have a high standard of work that you can prove to them


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

Are there any alternatives to this products that "joe" public can buy that's just as good?


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

It's only available to approved Pro Getechniq accredited detailers.
C1 followed up by Exo.


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

Ouch, I emailed them... Yes there's a long least to be abel to use it, one of these point says "you MUST spend £1500 and month with them".


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

that will weed out the chaff for sure


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

So is c1 and crystal serum different then?


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

I haven't really seen much about Crystal Serum.
Just that apparently you need to remove it via Wet Sanding.
How does it actually compare to C1, Cquartz UK, CQuartz Finest, etc.

To use CQuartz Finest you need to be Cquartz authorised but AFAIK there's no spending limit, just that you have a history of producing high quality car finishes and good skill applying coatings, etc.

If it's true you have to spend £1500 per month to be able to use/sell Crystal Serum, I'd say that's a tad too far

I'd just buy CQUK. A very very good coating.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

footfistart said:


> So is c1 and crystal serum different then?


Yes, very!:thumb:

C1 is very, very good, especially topped with Exo - probably all the protection you'd need in the real world.

CS is a great solution for cars with soft clearcoats though which can/do pick up defects easily.


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

Summit Detailing said:


> Yes, very!:thumb:
> 
> CS is a great solution for cars with soft clearcoats though which can/do pick up defects easily.


Does it make sense to apply a permanent coating that will mar and need polishing?


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

MAUI said:


> Does it make sense to apply a permanent coating that will mar and need polishing?


Yes this will help stop that happening


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

MAUI said:


> Does it make sense to apply a permanent coating that will mar and need polishing?


The coating won't marr. That's the point. The soft clear coat will so is recommended to apply something like CS over the top that wont


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

Yellow Dave said:


> The coating won't marr. That's the point. The soft clear coat will so is recommended to apply something like CS over the top that wont


Are you saying that CS will not scratch and never need polishing to remove bird etching, water spots and washing swirls?


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

No, I'm saying it will help


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

Yellow Dave said:


> No, I'm saying it will help


So if I have CS on my paint and get scratches just above my oem clear coat, I would have to wet sand the CS to get to the oem c/c to polish it out?


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm sure Crystal Serum can be removed in the same way as any other glass/ceramic coating - via machine polishing.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

xJay1337 said:


> I'm sure Crystal Serum can be removed in the same way as any other glass/ceramic coating - via machine polishing.


Im pretty sure I saw a Gtechniq video for applying Crystal Serum which stated that it could NOT be polished out and would need to be wet sanded. I'll see if I can find the link.






From 2.30, previous to that is applying.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

cossiecol said:


> Im pretty sure I saw a Gtechniq video for applying Crystal Serum which stated that it could NOT be polished out and would need to be wet sanded. I'll see if I can find the link.
> 
> Gtechniq Crystal Serum Guide - YouTube
> 
> From 2.30, previous to that is applying.


Looks interesting, their video shows it not being removed with a Rupes and MF pad.

So if you're wet sanding with say 2500 grit, that will have a given cutting power.
If you are able to remove say, 1500 grit sanding marks with a compound (let's say Scholl S3 on an appropriate cutting pad) then I can't see how one is any more or less aggressive than the other in terms of cutting power.

Unfortunately Gtechniq won't let you touch CS unless you are an authorised detailer through them, so guess we'll never know.. lol :buffer:
Seems just like Cquartz Finest in that respect.


----------



## JacobDuBois (Sep 22, 2014)

Have a look at this video I recorded at systemclenz showing how hard it is to remove crystal serum if it's put on incorrectly





This was put on slightly thicker to demonstrate the durability but it shows the potential for error. We wet sanded and burnt through a full pad using a rotary on the same spot and there was no damage to the panel. 
Just a fun little exercise that we all thoroughly enjoyed. Cheers Matt


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

MAUI said:


> So if I have CS on my paint and get scratches just above my oem clear coat, I would have to wet sand the CS to get to the oem c/c to polish it out?


I don't think you're quite understanding how these coatings work. They act as your clear coat by bonding to it. So if you scratch one you're scratching them combined


----------



## atomicfan (Jan 21, 2008)

Until last year Juli/August Ceracoat what is crystal serum as much as i know was availabe to buy. (1l costed as much as the small bottle packaged), but then it has been discontinued


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

Yellow Dave said:


> I don't think you're quite understanding how these coatings work. They act as your clear coat by bonding to it. So if you scratch one you're scratching them combined


I have clear coat that I can polish, why would I want a clear coat that I cannot polish and will scratch? 2 + 2 comes out 5 for me.


----------

